# A couple of housing questions



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 27, 2013)

1. I have a new wooden enclosure for my juvenile Colombian. Do I need to add ventilation? As of now, besides the sliding glass doors, it is all closed off. If I do need ventilation, will several drilled holes near the top work?

2. What are some signs your tegu is either too cold, or too hot? I don't seem to have a problem with either, just wondering so I can keep an eye out.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ventilation is important to prevent stale air and also mold. Also to keep the air flow circulating for the heat output of the basking lights. I cut rectangles on both sides of the enclosure and installed those heat/vent registers. I think dubya at one point suggested a drain installation for a vent cover.


...i think some signs of being too cold could be more sluggish behavior and either staying burrowed always like trying to hibernate OR staying under the basking lights constantly. Being too hot i suppose you'd see almost similar with maybe burrowing on the cooler side trying to cool down, drinking a lot more often to prevent dehydration, and generally trying to stay away from the hot side. Niles tends to stay buried a lot, which is normal, but he'll go up top to bask, get to his desired temp, then move.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, shower drain covers make nice fixed vents. Like Batgirl1 said, the floor register vents are even better because they are adjustable.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 27, 2013)

Would drilling maybe 5 or so small holes near the top suffice for a semi small enclosure? This is his temporary enclosure.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

How small are the holes you are talking about? Ventilate at the top on the hot side and bottom on the cool side to utilize convection currents to vent out stale air and take in fresh air.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 27, 2013)

Will it still hold humidity well? And idk, maybe a third inch holes?


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

Dirkthejerk41 said:


> Will it still hold humidity well? And idk, maybe a third inch holes?



Try 5/8 holes. Use a forstner bit or a spade bit. Drill a bunch. You can always plug them to adjust temp and humidity.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 27, 2013)

alright cool, would drilling them on the sides work the same as drilling them on the back?


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

Dirkthejerk41 said:


> alright cool, would drilling them on the sides work the same as drilling them on the back?



I prefer the sides. It makes them further apart for better convection.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay sweet I'll do that! Thanks for the help. Hopefully I can get it all done today and he can move in tonight


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dubya, my vents are both on the walls on opposite sides but near the top. Is that bad? :/


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Dubya, my vents are both on the walls on opposite sides but near the top. Is that bad? :/



As the stale hot air exits the top, convection currents should draw cool air in through the bottom. Since you have your vents at opposite sides near the top, I would put one in the middle near the bottom so it can draw cool air in at an equal distance from both top vents. That should be pretty good.


Watch this vid on convection. they do it from the top, but putting the intake on the bottom changes the air better.
http://youtu.be/YZEbQesmo1Q


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------

